

Hyperloop – How much will it cost to make a 5km workable prototype? - anoopmunshi

why we donot see anyone working on Hyperloop concept as disclosed by Elon Musk? At-least on paper model building real cost-structure for Short-mile prototype?
======
dandare
IMHO some of the criticism was substantiated, especially around safety and
passenger comfort.

~~~
anoopmunshi
@dandare I wanted more of list people/groups working on the concept

